# Mouse Lovers, Interest in Mouse Shows Across the US?



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, so these are very rough plans (more like ideas), but Casey and I are considering taking the United Mouse Club on the road to REALLY UNITE mouse lovers across the country. 
I'm just trying to get an idea of where people are in the US, and who would be interested in attending a mouse show in their area (renting a table, entering mice, etc)?
We would be renting vender tables to help with the expenses and there would be a small entry fee for the show (even smaller for members).

If you'd be interested in this, please respond with where you're located, how far you'd travel, and if you'd be entering mice/renting a table etc.

Casey and I would also be looking for a place to crash if this did happen 

We appreciate any feedback you can offer!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I would come to the show to look around and maybe buy a mouse or two, but my mice aren't show quality. I'm in Idaho- probably couldn't travel far unless we were already going that direction.

This is a great idea and I hope it takes off!


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input! My initial thought on locations was:
GA-TX-MO-SD-ID-AZ-CA

I picked those only because it's not horrible of a drive for those in the surrounding areas. But I have no idea if there are any mousers in the area.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I of course am going to vote for PA, MD, VA, DC area.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There are a number people betwen PA, NY, NJ, MD and VA.....and easter MD and/or PA is therefore a very convenient location for shows for a large number of people.


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's the easy part. I'm talking about out west more and all those people who can't get to our shows out east. 

We're already having a show in PA.

We'll have to go more south for the next one. Maybe VA

But I'd like to get some people from out west involved.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

show to buy/sell/exchange mice, yes.

show just to show, maybe, if it's close and easy.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

In the MO area, we have someone in KS, someone in OK, and two of us in AR. Including the Central AR person, I'm centrally located to the group. Not including her, Central OK is central to the group.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in CA, I just went to an AFRMA show today in Riverside (southern California), we have them every 3 months. But I would be interested in meeting new breeders, new mouseries, exchanging new mice. Nearly everyone in my area has mice AND rats, breeding and showing, so if you get rattie people involved too, you might get more support.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I just went to the AFRMA show in Riverside too! Wished I'd met you. I'd be interested in a table and showing.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

We're really interested in trying to attend an AFRMA show as well.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

There we're some VERY nice mice there, I was quite impressed. It was worth the 4 hour drive


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, 4 hours.... and I was complaining about the 30 min drive! :lol: What time were you at the show? We might have crossed paths?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I would definitely love to go to a show and would be interested in both buying and selling meecers. I would probably enter a couple mice into the show as well if for no other reason then to get a good evaluation on them and find out what I need to improve upon.


----------



## sys15 (Nov 26, 2011)

Kingnoel said:


> There we're some VERY nice mice there, I was quite impressed. It was worth the 4 hour drive


were there mice for sale, or just exhibiting? how many mouse people were there in general? i've been interested in going, but from the web site, it seems dominated by rat fanciers.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm in northern OH, so I would probably attend a show if it were in OH, IN, southern MI, western PA or NE IL(around the Chicago area).


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I was at the AFRMA show very early from 9:30 to 11:00 AM. There were probably equal amounts of rats and mice. I was very impressed with Karen Robbins animals. They were stunning. I fell in love with her pearls and champagnes, she was gracious and showed me a few before showing.

There was not much for sale, just a few mice of half show half pet quality. I went ahead and picked up some "blue agoutis" to use for the snakes breeding colony :?

It was obvious you had to get to know people before nice animals might be available, and that's certainly OK.

Everyone I talked to was very friendly, I would highly recommend attending of the next AFRMA shows.


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in attending a show. I'm in SW Michigan near Lake Michigan. Chicago area would be very do-able for me; Northern Indiana and North-western Ohio. Course, any place in the lower peninsula would probably work, but I'm not actually holding out any hope that there would ever be a show in Michigan.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Paziqi, where are you? I'm about 30 minutes from Toledo, OH and not that far from the MI border. Maybe if we can find enough people nearby then we could do a meet-up to show off and swap meecers.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, I didn't get to the show until after 11... Yeah, people are selective who they give mice to. I was able to pick up a black tan and a couple RYs...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in central Wisconsin, and while I wouldn't show any mice, I could definitely attend and observe a show in the Chicago area as well.


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

If anyone else wants to add their location and if they'd come/vend/show, keep them coming


----------

